# 3 ALL GOLD 72 spoke pre stamped 225c 13x7 Dayton



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking to get $800 shipped for all 3 wheels located in West Phoenix Az call or text for pics serious people only I know what their worth 602-312-8877 Also have 1 all gold 88 spoke Dayton' and 1 all gold LA Wire with hexagon adapter included with the rim


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Fotos?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Having trouble uploading from my phone rarely get on the computer


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT still got em can text pics.. Can't upload pics from my phone


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

$800 shipped 602-312-8877 wheels are in Phoenix az


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## hater killa (Oct 23, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE ALL GOLD 88


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Still have the wheels for sale call or text for pics will sell the 3 72 spokes and the 1 88 spoke for $800 shipped Danny 602-312-8877 pay pal ready or us postal money orders I have flawless feed back on eBay and have people that can vouch for me as a seller and buyer here on lay it low


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

U would trade for some money and a set of chrome chinas


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

U would trade for some money and a set of chrome chinas hit me up 432 940 4877


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Couple pics


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

The 88 spoke I can take more pics if needed just text or call me serious inquiry's only please if you don't have cash in pockets now save our time and mine call when ready to deal $800 firm shipped with out tires or local pickup in Phoenix az what you see is what you get 602-312-8877 Danny


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT STILL HAVE ALL 4 wheels $800 shipped via UPS in the US except Alaska


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT still for sale!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: GLWS


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

JB45 said:


> :thumbsup: GLWS


Thank you JB.. No rush to sell I'm hoping I find a 4th all gold 72 so keep these..but hey money talks


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish I could,get them


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Made3i0n5Dade (Apr 17, 2011)

How much all 4 shipped with the tires?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Tires are all gone wouldn't ship with tires if your serious about the gold Ds give me a call Made3ion5Dade 602-312-8877


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Will mark as sold when their gone


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Bump! No rush to sell but they available


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Looking to get $800 shipped for all 3 wheels located in West Phoenix Az call or text for pics serious people only I know what their worth 602-312-8877 Also have 1 all gold 88 spoke Dayton' and 1 all gold LA Wire with hexagon adapter included with the rim


TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT $600 for the 3 72 spokes call or text me 602-312-8877


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

$600 for some all gold 72 Dayton's wow can't believe nobody has hit me up on these


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT $600 shipped for 3 ALL GOLD 72 SPOKE DAYTONS! 602-312-8877


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT till they sell


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a deposit on the 72s so I'm considering them sold.. Still have the 88 spoke for sale $120 shipped in the us


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

SOLD SOLD SOLD!


----------

